# Medición de una señal pulsante (PWM + Medición Lineal?)



## rustiocore (Dic 17, 2009)

Muy buenas. Soy del ramo eléctrico y intento compaginar mis estudios de regulación y control de automàticos (FP2) con la infinidad de recursos de internet para complementarme en lo más electrónico, entre otros este sitio. Así que grácias de antemano por todo lo q me habeis ahorrado en inventos que acaban con humo negro y testers saltando por los aires.. jejeje

Pues bueno, al final me he decidido a iniciar mi primer proyecto de automatización de un invernadero, con control del ciclo de luz, temperatura i humedad, ahí va:

El ciclo de luz se controla mediante un temporizador 230Vac convencional, que a su vez alimenta a 12Vcc el control de temperatura por circuitos PWM (lm555), con su resistencia NTC, que regula la velocidad de 2 ventiladores (intractor y extractor) a 12V (en paralelo).
Por otro lado, alimentamos permanentemente otro circuito PWM con un sensor de humedad que nos activa otra extracción con filtro anti-humedad.

El circuito PWM está simulado, calibrado y funciona, el problema me lo encuentro cuando quiero crear un panel frontal para medir las señales de los sensores y mostrar las mediciones mediante voltímetros digitales (ICL7107) y a Leds por cascada (LM3914). Y es que tales integrados necesitan medir un voltaje analogico (0-5v) y yo mediante el circuito del Lm555 no puedo obtener ninguna señal lineal y proporcional al voltage que sale de los sensores, ya que esta al salir del sensor ya forma parte del circuito oscilante, así que del sistema solo puedo leer una frecuencia de pulsos con un voltage constante.

La solución chapuzas seria poner mas sensores independientes pero alojados en el mismo punto para que controlaran cada uno su circuito de medición o de control del PWM, pero pensar que debo acabar así el proyecto me frustra bastante...

Sabría alguien decirme si existe algun dispositivo capaz de hacer esta conversion (freq-voltage)? Si no es así, debo canviar todo el sistema de control o hay algun circuito (integrado) que sepa darme un voltage en funcion de una frecuencia?

Grácias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

rustiocore dijo:


> El circuito PWM está simulado, calibrado y funciona, el problema me lo encuentro cuando quiero crear un panel frontal para medir las señales de los sensores y mostrar las mediciones mediante voltímetros digitales (ICL7107) y a Leds por cascada (LM3914). *Y es que tales integrados necesitan medir un voltaje analogico (0-5v) y yo mediante el circuito del Lm555 no puedo obtener ninguna señal lineal y* proporcional al voltage que sale de los sensores, ya que esta al salir del sensor ya forma parte del circuito oscilante, así que del sistema solo puedo leer una frecuencia de pulsos con un voltage constante...........


En realidad, si te entregan una tensión lineal, solo que esta en forma de PWM, solo es cuestión de "Integrar" esta señal.
A la salida del 555 (PWM) le aplicas un diodo rápido, en serie con este una resistencia y con esto "Cargas" un capacitor, que al mismo tiempo alimente "Otra" resistencia de "Descarga o sangrado", sobre el capacitor consigues una tensión proporcional al ancho del pulso del 555


----------



## rustiocore (Dic 17, 2009)

Grácias por tu respuesta. Es lo que necesitaba 

Ahora seguramente peco de principiante, per no se si e entendido bien el circuito.
Resistencia en serie con diodo 1n4148, que alimenta el condensador en paralelo (conectado a tierra) y este mismo en paralelo con una resistencia.

Lo e probado en multisim tomando voltaje del condensador y consigo una tension que rizandola me da una tensión constante, pero que no varía en funcion de la resistencia del sensor. Seguramente he elaborado un circuito diferente al que me has descrito. Podrias orientarme con algun esquema? No puedo adjuntar la imagen del circuito.. :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

rustiocore dijo:


> Ahora seguramente peco de principiante, per no se si e entendido bien el circuito.
> Resistencia en serie con diodo 1n4148, que alimenta el condensador en paralelo (conectado a tierra) y este mismo en paralelo con una resistencia.


Bien.


> Lo e probado en multisim tomando voltaje del condensador y consigo una tension que rizandola me da una tensión constante, pero que no varía en funcion de la resistencia del sensor. Seguramente he elaborado un circuito diferente al que me has descrito. Podrias orientarme con algun esquema? No puedo adjuntar la imagen del circuito.. :S


¿ Que señal aplicas al diodo ?, ¿ Estás tomando la señal del generador de PWM ?
Si le aplicas una señal de ancho constante, la tensión se estabiliza y no varía.
La tensión sobre el capacitor será función del ancho de pulso en forma directa.
Mayor ancho, mayor tensión.


----------



## rustiocore (Dic 17, 2009)

Si si, la señal que le entro es la de salida del PWM (pin3 del 555) que paralelamente actua en el transistor que alimenta el ventilador, y esa señal tiene ancho y freq baja constantes, y freq alta variable. Al medir, el voltimetro en CC percibe el efecto deseado, pero si analizo la misma señal mediante osciloscopio (Vc) la señal que leo tambien es de tensión constante.

Para mi la lógica de tu planteamiento es inquestionable, alomejor es problema de como domino el osciloscopio. Sera question te cojer el soldador y unas buenas gafitas protectoras y a probar! Gracias otra vez !

Permiteme corregir. Ya me funciona 

Me faltaba por ajustar bien los valores de R y C. Ahora ya toca ponerse a soldar.


----------



## ferfor21 (Dic 17, 2009)

holas!!!... soy nuevo en el foro y, como todo nuevo quiero comentar en todos los posts, jajajajjaa...
con respecto a lo que dice Fogonazo, es lo mas fácil de aplicar sin entrar en circuitos muy complejos, yo tengo andando un circuito parecido y lo uso para medir motores de RC (los servos) y utilicé el circuito que encontré en una WEB externa ya hace algún tiempo, es el circuito de un tacómetro, pero con algunas modificaciones anduvo bastante bien, no se si la presión es su fuerte, pero me sirvió para saber en que posición debería estar el vástago en función al ancho del pulso... 

Te adjunto la direccion de donde saqué el esquema y la imagen con la parte de todo el esquema que es la que uso yo.-
lo que no tengo presente hoy son los valores de la R2 que usé yo, pero es cuestion de ir probando... jejejejjee..

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=193

Les dejo un saludo y gracias por dejarme pertenecer.


----------



## donelias (Nov 9, 2010)

ferfor21 dijo:


> holas!!!... soy nuevo en el foro y, como todo nuevo quiero comentar en todos los posts, jajajajjaa...
> con respecto a lo que dice Fogonazo, es lo mas fácil de aplicar sin entrar en circuitos muy complejos, yo tengo andando un circuito parecido y lo uso para medir motores de RC (los servos) y utilicé el circuito que encontré en una WEB externa ya hace algún tiempo, es el circuito de un tacómetro, pero con algunas modificaciones anduvo bastante bien, no se si la presión es su fuerte, pero me sirvió para saber en que posición debería estar el vástago en función al ancho del pulso...
> 
> Te adjunto la direccion de donde saqué el esquema y la imagen con la parte de todo el esquema que es la que uso yo.-
> ...





revivo el tema debido a que estoy en un trabajo similar ( necesito medir la velocidad de un motor de cc sin utilizar sensores) y quiero medir la tension que cae en una resistencia en serie con un motor de cc que esta conectado a un transistor de potencia gobernado por pwm con un lm555, y queria saber si alguien me podria trar una idea para convertir la tension punsante que le llega a la resistencia en serie, desde ya muchas gracias



encontre la solucion a problema con un capacitor como dijo Fogonazo


----------

